# Грыжи диска С4-С5 ,С5-С6, С6-С7



## Александр великий (22 Апр 2019)

Здравствуйте всем!Решил обратиться с вопросом.Боли в шее при наклонах и поворотах головы,длятся неделями,иногда почти полностью затихают,но это мелочи.Всегда присутствует дискомфорт верхней середины груди,ощущается,как ком в горле или пищеводе,непонятно.Работаю автомехаником,все время нахожусь в движении.

К концу рабочего дня,может раньше начинает ныть и болеть все тело.Ощущение,как будто весь день вагоны разгружал,утром просыпаюсь такой же разбитый,болят все кости, мышцы,даже если на работе особо не напрягаться.Но самый неприятный симптом,это неудовлетворённость вдохом,день хожу как рыба пытаюсь заглохнуть воздуха,очень мешает.Нашел  способ,раздражаю слизистую носа,чихаю,и воздух как бы пролетает глубже и получается хороший такой ,полноценный вдох,и то не всегда.На этом фоне проверял сердце,нашли сужение в сосудах,поставил стент,но по сути ничего не изменилось.Качество жизни стремится к нулю.Занялся собой,скинул 20 кг веса,но все равно весь разбитый.Мне 39 лет,неужели так и должно быть.Длится вся эта ерунда уже несколько лет.Редкие дни бывает хорошое бодрое самочувствие.Эти просветления и сбивают с мыслей все кинуть и лечь на полное обследование,да и работа и тд в наше время никто не будет держать и ждать .

Собственно вопрос,сделал мрт позвоночника,всех отделов.Грудной и поясница терпимо,а вот в шее 3 грыжи.с4с5 до 5 мм,с5-с6 до 4 мм ,с6-с7 до3,5 мм.Снимков нет,есть только выписка и диск.Могут ли эти грыжи давать такие симптомы.??Ходил к неврологу,сам в Москве живу.Потыкала чего то,говорит мол нормально все,сделать надо УЗИ брюшной полости и гастроскопию.Делал и гастроскопию и УЗИ,тоже все как то вокруг да около.Еще один Важный момент.Боль может очень сильно зависит от положения тела и нагрузки.Можно день носить мешки с цементом и ничего,но стоит например выполнять работу с поднятыми руками,например красить забор на даче,то через час примерно начинается эта ноющая боль,ноет вся верхняя часть туловища.Отпускает только после сна или пока лежишь в горячей ванне, облегчает тоже значительно на часок.Полностью проходит только после сна.В каком направлении копать,подскажите,будьте добры.


----------



## Vikalene (22 Апр 2019)

@Александр великий, я не врач, но то что вы описываете очень мне знакомо. Мне крутили пальцем у виска и говорили это от нервов. Было такое что я просто не могла вдохнуть воздух. Спасает сирдалуд 4мг.


----------



## La murr (23 Апр 2019)

@Александр великий, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (23 Апр 2019)

Здравствуйте @Александр великий!
Учитывая описаные вами симптомы и проведенные обследования, я бы поискал толкового остеопата. Вполне возможно у Вас какой нибудь банальнейший спазм связок в области бронхиального дерева, с которыми хорошо работают врачи именно этой специальности. Даже если проблемка все таки идет от позвоночника, то остеопаты и с позвоночником работают. Как Вы написали, вы живете в Москве, от из хороших и не очень дорогих остеопатов, я бы порекомендовал Вам Мусина и Золотарева. Оба работают в клинике Бобыря.
https://www.spina.ru/dok/1039 и https://www.spina.ru/dok/1040


----------



## Александр великий (23 Апр 2019)

Спасибо за рекомендации!


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Апр 2019)

@Александр великий, Обратитесь к доктору @AIR


----------

